
Straight Shooter for Upper Management - 0x400614
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Straight_Shooter_for_Upper_Management
======
icedchai
I worked with a "manager" back in 1999 who didn't understand that Java and
JavaScript were two completely different things. His suggestion for
everything, literally, was "can't you just write a javascript to fix it?" Fun
times.

------
a3voices
Well it seems like he correctly predicted JavaScript would take over the
world.

